# The Comedy Log



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Yo, natty as here, don't be expecting to see anything remotely impressive in this log. If you're all about embarrassing photos and negativity, then keep reading, this is for you.

This is literally last chance saloon to give me some hope of motivation, to keep myself accountable for giving this one last try! I've been hopeless for a year now, with a shoulder/bicep injury on my right side, which my osteopath thinks is ECU Tendonitis. Lockdowns have hit me hard, I had a breakdown towards the end of 2020. For the past 2 weeks I've been taking Glucosamine Sulphate and Omega 3 tablets to see if this helps, to date, no luck and lifting a paper bag still has its challenges.

Shoulder pain has been so bad I've stolen the other half's pregnancy pillow to sleep on, to stop me rolling onto the shoulder, which I seem to do every time I try sleeping like a normal human being. Must be addicted to pain.

The diet is back in place and has been for 2 weeks. I'm on a light cut at the moment. I should be heavy cutting but I'm all fat, cut too much and I'm gonna be looking ill. Drop the fat I'll probably go from 16 stone to an 11 stone walking beanpole.

Tried training chest tonight for the first time in 6 months and 6 reps with the 34KG dumbbells felt like it was going to break my shoulder. Backwards rolls of the shoulder is solid pure crunching noises in the joint! Waiting on a NHS scan as well which has already been delayed twice.......

Strength lifting was always my "passion" but feels like something I'm never going to be able to do again. I'm 6'4 so maybe I try pumping the reps and see if I can gain a little size in the process.

Onwards and upwards, let's hope I can get some motivation from somewhere. First few weeks the sets are gonna be random as I find my way back.

Here's some saggy photos. If I keep it up I'm hopeful me and misses can start sharing bras really soon. That weird chest shape is thanks to being blessed with a mild form of PE, could give me a nice set of Cs though. The Calvins on show are not for sale.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Dont beat yourself up. Hopefully you will get In and get fixed.

I'm in the same boat, 2&1/2 months injured due to snapping my major pec muscle. I'm to waiting on the nhs pulling their finger out.

Just got to stay strong and focused. I'm literally lifting warm up weights and have been for months. I feel if I don't get surgery my lifting is also done.

Keep it together.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the injury bud. Gotta be tough waiting! Apparently my appointment is now June 1st but I won't be surprised if it gets delayed again. Osteo is certain it's ECU Tendonitis but I'm not sure. Read up all I can but the symptoms aren't fitting. The focus is the hard part, tonight wasn't even a session really. Like you say, just gotta ride it out and hope for the best.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wishing you the best. Slow process to recovery but will be worth it, looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

I've had the pre-appointment consultation before 4th June (got the dates mixed up). They're confident I've got trauma to the AC Joint but are sending me for an Arthrogram now to see if there's any other problems as some limitations they don't think is related to the AC Joint trauma so may be two separate issues.

In terms of exercise, no squats, deadlifts, military lifts, BB bench (didn't say no to DB bench but I didn't understand the explanation, language barrier between us. Assuming I go L and no further). Basically all other exercises shouldn't do involve the elbow being above the shoulder.

I'm lost at the moment I've got to admit. Training for strength seems like it's a thing of my past now. I've started looking into mass, as although it's never interested me, I need a new goal. But I've no idea where to start. Researching online you get the "for mass do squats, deadlifts etc". No s**t Sherlock. Just nonsense click bait sites.

How can I build mass doing mainly isolation exercises. Example, the only back exercise I'm doing at the moment is Rows.

Do I just go for volume and not worry about the weight? I tried to vary my leg workout yesterday as I got the go ahead to do light RDLs. Plan A is what I had been plugging along doing with my limitations and Plan B is what I did yesterday. Is B better or worse than A, or are they both hopeless and is there a Plan C anyone would be kind enough to put forward? I just need some help to keep me focused and as sad as this is, I've nowhere to turn.

A

Leg Press - 160KGx12 200KGx12 240KGx8 280KGx8 x6

Hamstring Curl - 65KGx8x2 70KGx6

Leg Extension - 70KGx8x3

Smith Machine Calves - 40KGx12x3

B

Leg Press - 160KGx15x2 240KGx3 280KGx3 300KGx3x3

RDLs - 30KGx10x3 (I was definitely doing these wrong before. Dropping the weight down I'm definitely using my hamstrings now, instead of relying on my back)

Leg Extensions - 45KGx15x3 (Slow/45 second rests)

Hamstring Curl - 70KGx5 40KGx12x3 (45 second rests)

Smith Machine Calves (shouldn't be doing these but no calf machine)!! 40KGx20 x15x2 x23 (Failure)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DRKE said:


> Smith Machine Calves


 Bar across back or _knees_?

Bench work - do on floor instead; press/flyes - take the risk out of it.

Think long game, don't let your ego f**k it up!

All the best on getting back.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> Bar across back or _knees_?
> 
> Bench work - do on floor instead; press/flyes - take the risk out of it.
> 
> ...


 Hey fella, glad you're still going well. Yeah it's a rough spot at the moment! Hoping to catch a break following the scan and re-evaluate my goals, that's the hard part, I don't want to change how I train but I kinda haven't really got a choice


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Annoyingly I didn't date these logs but they're all in order. Trying to keep some sort of consistency going, whilst doing the movements that I'm able to do. Getting paranoid about soft triceps at the moment . They were never like this before but now they're always soft, whether hot, cold, flexed, relaxed, no idea, I give up trying to work it all out. I had my MRI on my shoulder on 4 June and I find out the results on the 15th. Hopefully that's at least one step in the right direction.

I'm definitely done with 1-3 rep sets. It just isn't worth it for me. It's just one injury to another and an endless cycle. I think because I got obsessed with natty powerlifting when I was completely new to lifting I went about it all wrong, too many mistakes and now my body is paying the price. Slight quad issue at the moment. Every time it feels fine, I go again and then it plays up. I keep stopping the second I feel it but another one on the list. I'm quite happy doing 30-45 second sets. Something I hated in the past but I'm getting used to training this way.

I'll see what the 15th brings and decide my next steps from there. Sleep is good and diet is getting there again. Hopefully can get the all clear soon to put a proper back workout in as that's always been my favourite body part to train and I miss it.

PUSH

DB Bench: 18x12 28x6 36x6 38x5

DB Triceps: 10x12 14x10 x7

DB Flies: 10x8 x10 x8

DB Side Raises: 8x12 x10 x8

Rope Pulldown: 21.6x12 x8 23.8x4

Overhead Tricep Rope: 12.5x9 10.2x9 7.9x10 5.7x14

LEGs

Leg Press: 90x12 180x10 240x8 280x8 300x3

Extension: 45x12 59x12 73x10 45x10

RDLs: 30x10x2 x8

Calf Raises: 40x12 80x12 110x12

PUSH

DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x6 28x12

Rope Pulldown: 21.6x12x2 x6 23.8x6

Overhead Tricep Rope: 14.7x6 10.2x8 7.9x10 5.7x15

DB Flies: 10x12x2 x8

DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10

DB Triceps: 8x12 x10

PULL

DB Biceps: 10x12 14x8 18x4 12x6 (45S)

DB Rows: 18x12x2 x9 x8 12x6 (30S)

DB Incline Biceps: 12x7 10x8

Flat Bar Cable Biceps: 12.5x12x2 x8x2 (45S) 7.9x12 (WD)

LEGS

Leg Press: 140x12 180x12 240x6 280x8 300x6 310x3

Calf Raises: 50x12 80x12 110x10x2

Hamstring Curl: 32x15 52x12 66x12 59x12

Extensions: 52x12 66x12 79x10 45x12

PUSH

DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x7 x6 28x10 (90SWD)

DB Flies: 10x12x3 (90S)

DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x8 x6 (60S)

DB Triceps: 10x12 14x12

Tricep Pulldown: 21.6x12 23.8x11 x8 (45S) 17x12

Overhead: 14.7x6 10.2x10 7.9x8 (45S)

LEGS

Leg Press: 150x12 190x12 250x6 290x6 Abandon. Quad pain!

Calf Raises: 50x12 90x12 120x10 x8 (60S)

Hamstring Curls: 32x15 52x12 73x12 x10

RDLs: 40x10 x8

Leg Extensions: 52x12 66x12 79x10 45x12

PULL

DB Rows: 14x12 20x12x2 x8 x7 12x10

(45S)

DB Biceps: 10x12 14x8 16x4

Flat Bar Cable Biceps: 14.7x12x2 x7x2 (45S) 7.9x12 (WD)

Rope Biceps: 10.2x12x2 x10 (45S)

Lat Pulldown: 45x12 59x8 - Pull Bar Down

LEGS

Leg Press: 150x12 190x12 250x6 290x6 310x6 Abandoned. Quad pain!

Hamstring Curls: 32x15 52x15 79x5 (Slipping) 73x12x2 (45S)

Calf Raises: 60x12 100x12 130x12 x10 (45S)

Tricep Pulldown: 23.8x12 26.1x12 x6 (45S)

Rope Overhead: 14.7x6 10.2x10 7.9x12 (45S)

PULL

Chest Supported DB Rows: 14x12 20x12x2 x9 x8 12x12 (WD)(45S)

Seated DB Biceps: 12x12 16x5 x6 12x8 (Tired) (60S, 120S for 16)

Rope Biceps: 12.5x12 x11 x8 (45S)

Flat Bar Biceps: 14.7x12 x10 x7 (45S)

PUSH

DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x10 x8 28x9 (60SWD)

DB Flies: 12x12 x10 x8 (90S)

DB Side Raises: 8x12 x8 x7 (60S)

Tricep Pulldown: 23.8x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)

Tricep Pulldown WD: 17x12 15x12 12x12 (30S)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

The merry go round with the shoulder continues. The Osteopath said it’s Bicep related, the Shoulder Consultant said it’s an AC injury, the MRI scan disagreed, now the Physio reckons it’s cuff related. Now it’s a new set of stretches and exercises to complete. Got 4 more sessions and will then go from there. Good news is that it seems there is no tear/or serious damage. Apparently there’s a disc inside the AC joint that doesn’t show up on MRIs so that’ll be the next port of call if no improvements.

Training routine has been much like the above just slightly heavier. I’m trying to put all the data into spreadsheets so it’s easier to take over time. Diet has been good, always my best discipline, a few cheeky beers last Friday but other than that has been solid. I reckon my BF% has come down from around 23% to maybe the 17% zone from the photos in post 1. Still a way to go, need to get Sub 14% this time before I even think about bulking so I can bulk in shape for a change. Crappy photo but we have the most ridiculous mirrors in this new house with patterns and what not, so kitchen it is! I’m alright with it, could be better, definitely looking smaller than I’d like to but thinking long term now.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good progress from the first pic. Nice to see a genuine training log too. One that’s not all about how huge I look because I’ve gain a stone of water on Anadro. Respect. Don’t forget the hard bit (keeping it up)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> Good progress from the first pic. Nice to see a genuine training log too. One that’s not all about how huge I look because I’ve gain a stone of water on Anadro. Respect. Don’t forget the hard bit (keeping it up)


Thanks mate. Been a complete change in focus. Out of the window has gone 1-3 rep attempts. Just focusing on hypertrophy training now and getting the body fat under control. At 6’4 in height there’s always a worry of looking like a beanpole. But this way of training is keeping me injury free at the moment. Settled on 4 sessions a week and the recovery seems to be working well for me.

Hard part is whether to apply a further cut. I’ve gone from 100KG to 95KG in 9 weeks. Unsure whether to recalculate my TDEE for a 500 calorie deficit on 95KG or whether I hold fire as at the moment I’m comfortable, not feeling overly hungry and lifts are still going up, and I think I’m still losing body fat. It would also feel weird to go less than my daily 2,625 calories as for my height that feels really low.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Still forgetting to date these, but they’re in order. Will eventually get them onto a spreadsheet so I can track easier.


LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 260x6 300x8 x6
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 59x12x4 (45S)
Leg Extension: 66x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x10x2 (45S)
RDL: 40x8 (WD)

PULL
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 60x10 x9 x8 40x12 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 20x12 26x12 30x10x2 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 12.5x12x4 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 14.7x12 x10 x8 12.5x10 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 45x12x4 (45S)
Seated DB Curl: 12x10 x8 x7 (60SWD)

PUSH
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x10 x5 28x10 (WD)
DB Flies: 12x12x4 (90S) - Go Up
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 x8 (60S)
Overhead: 14.7x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Flat Bar Pulldown: 26.1x8 23.8x8 21.6x9 x7 (45S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 190x12 250x6 290x12 x9 x5 (120S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 66x12x3 x8 (45S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x11x2 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x8 (45S)

PULL
Chest Supported DB Rows: 14x12 20x12x2 x10 x8 (45S) 24x8 14x10 (WD)
Rope Biceps: 14.7x12 x11 x10 x7 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 14.7x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
DB Shrugs: 26x12x3 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 52x12x2 x9 x8 (45S)

PUSH
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x10 x8 28x7 (Fail - 60SWD)
DB Flies: 14x8x4 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 x9 (60S)
Overhead: 14.7x12x x11 x9 (45S)
Flat Bar: 26.1x9 23.8x8 21.6x8x2 (45S)

PULL:
BB Row: 20x12 40x12 60x12 x11 x10 40x12 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 28x12x2 x10 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 14.7x12x3 x10 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 14.7x12x2 x11 x10 (45S)
Close-Grip Pulldown: 52x12x3 x8 (45S)
Incline Biceps DB: 8x10 (Slow)

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 290x12x2 x8 (120S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 66x12x4 (45S) - Move Up
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x11 x9 x7 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x8 (45S)

ARMS (Back Pain)
Triceps Rope: WU 12.5x12 19.3x12 (45S)
Overhead: 17x12 x10 x6 14.7x9 (45S)
Bicep Rope: 10.2x12 WU 17x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 26.1x12x2 x7 23.8x8 (45S)
Bicep Flat-Bar: 14.7x12x2 17x12 x8 (45S)
Incline Bicep: 8x12 10x8 x9 x8 (45S)

PUSH
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x10 x7 28x9 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 14x12 x10 x8x2 (60-90S)
DB Side Raise: 8x12x2 x10 x9 (60S)
DB Deltoid Standing: 8x10 x8 x6 (60S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 190x12 250x6 290x12x2 x8 (120S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x12x2 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 73x12x2 x10 x7 (45S)
Leg Extension: 66x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)

PULL 
Rotator Warm-Up: 4x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 60x12x2 x11 40x12 (60S)
Deadlifts: 60x10 100x6
DB Shrugs: 28x12x3 (60S) - Move up
Rope Bicep: 17x12x2 x10 x9 (45S)
Bicep Flat-Bar: 17x12 x10 x6 14.7x10 (45S)
Close-Grip Pulldown: 52x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Warm-Up: 4x12x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x8 28x8 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 14x12 x10 x8x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 x9 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 26.1x12x2 x10 x7 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x9 x8 12.5x8 x10 (45S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 140x12 200x12 250x6 290x12x2 x10 (120S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x12x2 x11 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 73x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x8 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 4x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 60x12x3 40x20 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 30x12x3 (60S)
Flat-Bar Bicep: 17x12x4 (45S)
Biceps Rope: 17x11 14.7x12 x10 x8 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 52x12x3 x11 (45S)

MIXED
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5x3 (120S)
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
Military Push: 20x12 40x8 50x6 55x4 (90-120S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12 x9 26.1x7 23.8x8 (45S)
Rope Biceps: 17x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)

CHEST
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 (30S)
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x8 28x8 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 14x12x2 x10x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 x9 (60S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12x4 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 4x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 70x12 x8x2 40x20 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 32x12x3 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 52x12x4 (60S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x9 x8 (45S)
Rope Biceps: 17x12 x10 x8 14.7x12 (45S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 290x12x2 x10 (120S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x12x2 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 73x12x2 x11 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x9 (45S)
RDL: 40x10x2 (60S) Lower

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x10 28x8 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 14x12x4 (90S)
Military Press: 20x12 40x12 x5 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12 x9 26.1x8x2 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x10 12.5x8x3 (45S)


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DRKE said:


> I've stolen the other half's pregnancy pillow to sleep on


*You* had fat baby yet? 🤣


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Added delts back in now it seems this injury was a figment of my imagination! Nightmare on Leg day, couldn’t get a bar all session so no RDLs. Fancying adding Squats and Chin Ups back in now. Deadlifts I’ve got no chance of at this gym, only one rack and permanently in use. I can’t afford a better gym right now either. Money is tight!!

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 65x12x2 x10 40x20 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 34x12x3 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x8 17x10 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 17x12x3 x8 (45S)
Deltoid DB: 6x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 290x12x3 (120S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 120x12x3 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 73x12x3 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x11 28x8 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 16x12 x10 x9 x8 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x9 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x 26.1x10 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 x10 x8 12.5x10 (45S)

Just adding some measurements in for my reference:

Neck: 17in
Waist: 36.5in
Hips: 39in
Bicep: 16in - Flexed
Thigh: 24.5in
Calves: 16.75in

Apparently, going by measurements I’m 16% body fat right now. So 4% off of my 12% target! Starting to get really self conscious about looking really small at the moment but this is possibly as low in fat that I’ve ever been as I sit comfortable at 6’4 with anywhere from 20-24% body fat.


----------



## Fried-Chicken (Jul 8, 2021)

DRKE said:


> Added delts back in now it seems this injury was a figment of my imagination! Nightmare on Leg day, couldn’t get a bar all session so no RDLs. Fancying adding Squats and Chin Ups back in now. Deadlifts I’ve got no chance of at this gym, only one rack and permanently in use. I can’t afford a better gym right now either. Money is tight!!
> 
> PULL
> Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
> ...



View attachment 210341


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like measurements are useless at determining BF%. In keeping with the comedy theme, turns out that isn’t 16% I’ve been told that’s at best 18-19% by a few, so a long way to go and a lot more cutting apparently needed until I return to a skeleton sized lankshank lamppost. 

I’ve gained weight turns out! Pro dieter I am. Weighed myself after a disastrous attempt at chin ups as didn’t seem right I flagged at 5. I was around 100KG 10 weeks ago, went on a clean 500 calorie deficit so expected to weigh in around 95.5KG. But no I’m now 103.5KG. Just a swing of 8KG in the opposite direction. Seems the TDEE might be off and 2,615 calories is too high for me!

Added back Squats and Dead’s, gone very very light on Dead’s. Making sure I leave my grips and belt behind to stop me trying something stupid. Avoiding injury is my number one goal as I need a really good run, too long it’s been a few months on a few months off. I felt tight in my traps today so went easy and just did some Dead’s as it’s impossible to get the rack during the weekdays. 130 feel nice though, could’ve done more but just easing back in. 

Squats I’ve got the weight and 120 felt fine, I just gotta get tighter before adding more reps/weight there. I’ll practice at 110 before looking to push through to 130. Dead’s I think 170 is my best so I’d like to work back to that again. Diet, I’ll keep 2,615 in a 500 deficit, eating as clean as I have been and I assume eventually the weight will start coming off, how I got to 103.5KG I’ve no idea. I’d like to believe it’s muscle, and I know this is a comedy log, but 8KG of muscle in 10 weeks, behave, simply not that, though lost nearly 2 inches off my waist. 

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 70x12x3 40x20 (90S)
Chin-Ups: 5 Lol
DB Shrugs: 36x12x3 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x8 17x8 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x8 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 6x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS + Military! 
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 x3 (3m)
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
Military Push: 20x12 40x12 50x8 55x5 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 130x12x2 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curl: 32x15 79x12 73x12x3 (45S)
Leg Extension: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x11 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x2 x9 x8 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x9 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x8 26.1x10 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 12.5x12 x10x2 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12 x10 x8 40x20 (90S)
DB Shrugs: 36x12x3 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x9 17x10 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x9 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 6x12x2 x10 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x2
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5x2 120x1 (3m)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 130x12x2 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curl: 32x15 79x12x2 x9 x8 (45S)
Leg Extension: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)
RDL WD: 20x8x2 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12x2 (180S) 28x7 (60SWD)
DB Flies: 16x12x2 x11 x10 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x9 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 12.5x12 x10x2 (45S)

DEADLIFTS
Deadlifts: 60x10 100x6 120x4 130x2


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DRKE said:


> nearly 2 inches off my waist.


Lold - I’d be happy with that any day.

Nice to see you’re getting back on it!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Had a really hard couple of weeks. Feels like everything is happening at the same time with the diet progression stalling around 20% at the same time I’ve been struggling to hold some weights I’ve worked up to, fatiguing in the sessions.

Diet has been on point and I can’t train any harder than I am. This is the hardest I’ve ever trained before and I’m literally sweating buckets every session!

Got to the gym this morning feeling dread so had a listen of the below video in the car park! Each to their own but this gets me riled up and pumped. Worked for me today, but no equipment free whatsoever so a really all over the place session with nothing heavy lifted.






I’ll just keep going, gonna have a couple of days off now and hopefully I can finally lose some more body fat soon! Saw someone on here being told they are around 15% body fat with a faint six pack showing so no way I’m under 20% and I’ve stopped doing measurements to track my body fat as clearly they’re way way way off.

I still can’t get 4x12 on the side raises with 60 second breaks with only 8KGs lol. Been trying that for about 3 months now, gets slightly more embarrassing each time! 

LEGS
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 300x12x2 x9 (120S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 130x12x2 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12x2 x6 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x3 x10 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x10 x8 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 x11 12.5x12 x10 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12 x11 x9 40x10 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 60x12 90x12 x10 x7 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x9 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12 x11 x8 17x10 (45S)
Deltoid DB: 6x12x3 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x10 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 x3 (3m)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 130x12x3 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x2 x11 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x10 x6 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x3 x10 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x12 x8 (60S)
DB Skulls: 12x12x2 x6 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12x3 x9 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
Chest Supported DB Rows: 22x12x3 x11 (90S)
DB Shrugs: 36x12x4 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x9 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x10x2 (45S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Keep your tip up mate, I'm dropping chub at the moment as well and having to train around injuries that mean I can't train 'heavy' anymore either

Your calories are too high, from what I can see even though you're quite tall, chop another couple hundred off at least then monitor for a couple of weeks. 

I'd totally bin the idea of trying to gauge bf% for now, forget about it, it'll drive you mad/demotivate you. What I've found really helpful are daily weigh ins (hear me out), and then calculating the average each week. I write them down on a whiteboard on the fridge and as long as that average is becoming smaller every fortnight I know I'm doing the right things. Even if I do catch myself with the hump and letting negative thoughts get to me, I have evidence to the contrary.

I've noticed you referring to becoming a 'bean pole' a few times, again - **** that off too mate, negative self talk you don't need. Once you pass a certain time/effort threshold and start seeing the fruits of your labour, you're going to feel start feeling a sense of achievement, I promise. Hopefully you'll start feeling good, even. Proud of what you've done and the changes you've made happen.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Ares said:


> Keep your tip up mate, I'm dropping chub at the moment as well and having to train around injuries that mean I can't train 'heavy' anymore either
> 
> Your calories are too high, from what I can see even though you're quite tall, chop another couple hundred off at least then monitor for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comment mate.

I know you’re right, and I do need to battle the demons in my head. Main fears I have is dropping the weight lifted and looking too small. I spent the first 2 years of training more interested in power, which itself cost me size. Switched up my goals as power is too injury ridden and I don’t want to deal with the gym absences. Suppose I feel settled in this new routine and dropping the calories is going to mess with that. I could drop to 2,260 calories a day and work out my intake. I like to keep fats ultra low and I avoid manufactured hydrogenated fats (except tonight, having my first McDonalds in about 6 months). Usually my “treat” meal is a chicken shish (no sauce) with rice and salad, throwing the bread away.

At what stage can I start to bulk again would you say? I was given a target of 12% but that’s going be brutal for me. I reckon I was a good 24/25% when starting out this time. I’ll give your idea a try with the weight. Weighed myself today and I’m still 103.4KG so it’s clear something does need to change. God knows where the weight is as you’d never think I weighed that from photos.


----------



## GorsBoy (Apr 8, 2019)

I second everything @Ares said mate. The only person you need to compare yourself to, is *yourself*. Becoming a better you is the only important thing. Don't worry or don't get embarrassed if you can only do a certain weight or certain amount of reps. Everyone has their own individual battles, and it's all about how you conquer them.

Reading from start to finish, you've made great progress. Keep it up, and remember, the fitness journey is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

DRKE said:


> Thanks for the comment mate.
> 
> I know you’re right, and I do need to battle the demons in my head. Main fears I have is dropping the weight lifted and looking too small. I spent the first 2 years of training more interested in power, which itself cost me size. Switched up my goals as power is too injury ridden and I don’t want to deal with the gym absences. Suppose I feel settled in this new routine and dropping the calories is going to mess with that. I could drop to 2,260 calories a day and work out my intake. I like to keep fats ultra low and I avoid manufactured hydrogenated fats (except tonight, having my first McDonalds in about 6 months). Usually my “treat” meal is a chicken shish (no sauce) with rice and salad, throwing the bread away.
> 
> At what stage can I start to bulk again would you say? I was given a target of 12% but that’s going be brutal for me. I reckon I was a good 24/25% when starting out this time. I’ll give your idea a try with the weight. Weighed myself today and I’m still 103.4KG so it’s clear something does need to change. God knows where the weight is as you’d never think I weighed that from photos.





> Main fears I have is dropping the weight lifted and looking too small. I spent the first 2 years of training more interested in power, which itself cost me size.


I am 100% with you on that mate. I have never been interested in volume stuff myself so even though I've trained on and off for a decade now, I've not been lean n mean-looking. Strong enough to do what I needed to do with rugby and develop a sense of achievement, but would look shit posting pics on here for example.

For now, try to think about all this in terms of bodyfat and longevity rather than anything ego-driven. This vid really helped me, seeing as I was so far over his waist measurement recommendation. And this is an actual doctor giving advice






Nobody else's opinion matters, and nobody else gives a true shit about how you look other than you at the end of the day - this mindset has helped me a lot. There are literally children at my gym that look like they haven't finished their GCSEs these days that are ****ing clearly on the juice and looking pretty good. Gym's full of many, many reccie users, I feel like a black sheep when I get to the gym some days, but like I said, nobody's opinion actually matters at the end of the day. Same when it comes to discussions on here a lot of the time!

Drop those cals for sure brother, could cruise on 2200 for a good few weeks and milk as much as you can out of the fat loss. When weight stalls for more than 2 weeks, drop it again by 100 cal and milk it again. I personally prefer higher fats (70g+ a day) and lower carbs, but that's something you can trial for yourself. I get moody and lose my sex drive when fats get too low, but yeah. Fat is important for a lot of hormonal functions in the body, regardless of what the media says. Chop those cals, stay consistent and see how you feel after a few weeks.

Put 'bulking again' out of your mind, doesn't exist. For now and the foreseeable future, we're getting rid of all this weight we're carrying around that serves no functional purpose.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks @GorsBoy @Ares

I’ve been going through my options and I’m going to try writing myself a diet looking to stick as close to the below as possible:

229G Protein - 916 Calories
50G Fat - 450 Calories
208.5G Carbs - 834 Calories

I have upped Fats slightly @Ares I was at 30G only on my current diet. The carb cut is going to hit me. When am I best getting in my carbs, early in the day?

I’ll give that video a watch now and put bulking to the back of my mind.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

*30g fats!?* Fuuuuuuuck me, no wonder you weren't feeling your best! I would bump them again to 60 and then just monitor how you feel for a while 

As for carb timing, I'll do most of mine in my post workout cham, but this is a minutia that I don't think matters until you're quite lean or you're a performance athlete


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

The Mickey E review

So now I've checked you out. You're a skinny, lanky weakling , that lifts teenage girl weights and looks like you've never even walked past a gym let alone stepped foot in one. 

But a bit of advice. Forget about the gen con for a while. You need to do as much reading and research on training and nutrition as you can and perhaps one day you may look like you actually lift! 


Update

I’ve had a lovely review from resident UKM troll and regular abuser of UKM members Mickey E. Some lovely compliments in here, lanky and skinny are my favourites. He’s managed to read a Comedy Log centred around losing weight with me weighing over 103kg but there you go. 103kg+ is the new skinny. Was buzzing the next morning, even started ordering all my clothes a size down lol. 

I’m down to 102.8kg now. Entering Mickey E ultra skinny territory. Weight is coming down in the right direction so happy with that. Again slowly seeing improvements physically, I’m patient, the fat will come off


Session Update

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5x2 120x1 (3m)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 130x12x3 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x10 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x9 x5 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x4 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x2 x12 x9 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 x8 12.5x10x2 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x12x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12 x11 x9 40x20 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 60x12 90x12 x10 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x10 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x10 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x9 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5x2 120x1 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 140x12 x11 x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x3 x11 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x12x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12x2 x7 (180S)
DB Flies: 18x12 x11 x8x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x8 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12 x10 12.5x11 x10 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12x2 x10 40x12 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 60x12 90x12 x11 x9 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x4 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x4 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x9 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Leg Press: 140x12 200x12 250x6 310x12x3 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 140x12x3 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x4 (60-70S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x4 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3 
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12x2 x8 (180S)
DB Flies: 18x12 x11 x9 x8 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x10 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 14.7x12x4 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12x3 40x12 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 60x12 90x12x2 x9 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.612x2 x8x2 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x3 x10 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Rough few weeks. Wiped out by a sickness bug and now just got a streaming snotty nose! Weight is down to 100.5KG probably thanks to the bug and 2 days of no food. Still need to get all this data into spreadsheets to see the trends. 

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5x2 120x1 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 140x12x3 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x10 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x4 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
BB Bench: 50x12 80x10 x8 x7 (180S)
DB Flies: DB Flies: 18x10x3 x8 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x4 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x3 x9 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 17x12x3 x9 (45S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 75x12x3 40x12 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 60x12 90x12x3 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.612x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Chest Supported Deltoid DB: 8x12x3 x10 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x4 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 140x12x3 (45S) 
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 66x12x4 (45S) 


Deadlifts: 60x10 100x6 130x5 140x5 150x1 (3-5m)
Chest Supported DB Rows: 18x12x4 (60S)
DB Shrugs: 36x12 x10 x8x2 (60S)
Rope Bicep: 21.6x12x4 (45S)
Flat-Bar Bicep: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Close Grip Lat-Pulldown: 66x12 x11 x8 x6 (60S)
DB Delts: 8x12x2 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 315x12x2 x10 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12x2 x9 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x2 x11 x8 (45S) 

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 80x12x2 x10 (120S)
BB Shrugs: 90x12x2 x10 x8 (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 66x12x2 x11 x7 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.612x3 x8 (45S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x9 (60S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x11 x6 24x10 (180S)
DB Flies: DB Flies: 18x12 x9 x8 x7 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 10x12x2 x8 8x12 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x3 x9 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 17x12x4 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x50S, 41S, 44S, 42S (60S)
Incline DB: 20x12 x10 x9 (90S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
Leg Press: 150x12 200x12 250x6 310x12x2 x8 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12x2 x8 80x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x9 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x3 x8 (45S) 

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
Chest Supported DB Rows: 22x12x4 (90S)
DB Shrugs: 36x12x3x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Time Under Tension Bis: 10.2x52S
Close Grip Pulldown: 66x12 x11 x10 x7 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x10x3 (60S)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Had a little look back at the diary! All started in June 2017 when I started hitting cardio having never set foot in a gym. Once I felt in good enough shape I started doing Muay Thai in September 2017 up to March 2018. The sessions got cancelled after 4-5 turnouts with only 5 of us. Despite living in a town of 100,000+ and 75% of the Internet being MMA experts. Go figure!

Decided to turn to weights with a 3 year plan in March 2018. Lost a combined 9 months at the gym as a result of COVID and a further 5 months as a result of injuries in that time! I’m entering my 30th Month of training so have 6 months to hit some of my targets!

Easing my way back into deadlifts now. I’ve pulled back the weight on upper body over the past few weeks. Wasn’t happy with some of the form so taking a hit to slow everything down and get that form right before moving back up and breaking through the plateau. Had 6-7 days out somewhere in here with a small injury. Still need to put this all into excel.

Diet has been up and down, mainly up though and I’m down to 95.6KG having been lingering around 103KG for much of this! Speaking earlier of Muay Thai, I felt in good enough shape to seek out a new centre and had my first session back last week. Knackering but only going to help with the fat loss. Hoping to maybe be in a position to slow bulk before the year is out!!

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x11 x7 24x10 (180S)
DB Flies: 18x12 x10 x9 x8 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 10x12x2 x8 8x12 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x3 x9 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 19.3x12x2 x9 x8 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x51S, 45S, 47S, 45S (60S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
Deadlifts: 70x10 110x6 140x5x2 x2 (300S)
BB Rows: 80x5 60x12x3 (60S)
BB Shrugs: 90x12x2 x12 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 66x12x2 x11 x8 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x15x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 120x3 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12x2 x10 80x10 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x10 39TUTx61S (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x3 x8 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x10 x8 24x10 (180S)
DB Flies: 18x12 x10 x9x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 10x12x2 x8 8x12 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 28.4x12x3 x9 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 19.3x12x3 x9 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x60S, 50S, 49S, 47S (60S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x15x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 80x12x2 x11 (120S)
BB Shrugs: 90x12x3 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 21.6x12x3 x10 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 66x12x2 x10 x7 32x55S TUT (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S) 52

7 Days Off - Upper Back Pain!

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 120x2 (180S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12x2 x10 80x12 (45S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x7 39TUTx70S (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x2 x10 x8 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x8 x7 24x11 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x3 x9 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x10 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 26.1x12x3 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 17x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x63S, 54S, 49S, 48S (60S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x18x3
BB Rows: 20x12 40x12 70x12x3 x8 (90S)
BB Shrugs: 80x12x3 x8 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 8x2 (45S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x2 x8x2 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x4 120x2 (180S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x3 x10 39TUTx78S (45S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12 x11x2 80x12 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x3 x9 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x10 x7 24x8 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12x2 x10x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x10 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 26.1x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 17x12x2 x10x2 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x64S, 55S, 50S, 45S (60S)

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x20x3
Deadlifts: 60x10 100x6 130x5 140x3 150x1 (180S)
BB Rows: 60x12x4 (60S)
BB Shrugs: 80x12x3 x10 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x2 x11 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12 x10 8x2 (45S)
Rope Bicep TUT: 7.9x65S (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x2 x10 x8 (60S) 32-TUT-60S
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x18x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 120x2 125x1 (180S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 79x12x4 39TUTx80S (45S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 150x12x3 80x12 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x3 x9 (45S)

PUSH
Rotator Cuff: 8x12x3
DB Bench: 18x12 28x12 38x12 x10 x7 24x10 (180S)
DB Flies: 16x12 x11 10x2 (90S)
DB Side Raises: 8x12x3 x10 (60S)
Flat-Bar Pulldown: 26.1x12x3 x10 (45S)
Overhead Triceps: 17x12x4 (45S)
Tension Rope Triceps: 10.2x53S, 45S, 40S, 45S (60S)

New Push workout Needed!

PULL
Rotator Warm-Up: 6x20x3
Deadlifts: 60x10 100x6 130x5 140x4 150x3 160x1 (180S)
BB Rows: 65x12x3 x10 (60S)
BB Shrugs: 80x12x3 x11 (60S)
Rope Biceps: 19.3x12x3 x8 (45S)
Flat-Bar Biceps: 19.3x12x2 9x2 (45S)
Rope Bicep TUT: 7.9x70S (60S)
Close Grip Pulldown: 59x12x2 x10 x8 (60S)
Deltoid DB: 8x12x2 x8 (60S)

LEGS
Rotator Cuff: 6x20x3
Squats: 20x12 60x8 80x8 100x5 110x5 120x2 125x1 (180S)
Hamstring Curls: 32x15 86x12 x10 x8x2 39TUTx80S (45S)
Calf Raises: 80x12x2 160x12 x11 x9 80x12 (45S)
Leg Extensions: 73x12x3 x10 (45S)

Tried to replicate the May Photos as best I could. Front photo is completely relaxed. Just shows how far I’ve still got to go with the fat loss. Really not happy with these at all, they look sh1t, but keeps me driven to one day not be embarrassed, I don’t feel beaten yet and the natty journey continues. Calories likely to be cut to 2,000 soon if the fat loss continues to stall!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

It's hard work being natty on a forum full of users! 
To be fair your in better shape than a decent chunk of them I'd bet! 
Just starting some natty weight loss myself 
Gonna have to put up with looking like a stick after a few months of hard work but as you've said long game!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Cheers mate, been a rough ride for sure. Hope you’re getting on okay.

Had some back pain recently so I’ve ditched the attempts of 1-3 reps on Dead’s and Squats. I’ve gone for reps instead. So rather than doing a set of 5 reps squats at 100, 110 and trying for 5 at 120 I’ve gone for 4x12 reps at 80 and will increase at 5kg each time I succeed. I mean that 4x12 of 80, I couldn’t walk for 2 days! Volume increased 34% as well I’ve never ever had quad pain like that before and the pain felt like the good type!
Probably isn’t optimal training but for me optimal is what gets me out of bed and down to the gym at 5am four times every week! 

Haven’t uploaded the lists as I am going to get them into a spreadsheet eventually and they aren’t showing too much right now. I’ve got some annual leave coming up so will use some of the time to get it all recorded on there.

I’ve been down to 1,900 calories for 4 weeks. It’s killing me! 1,000 calorie deficit and the lowest intake I’ve had for over 3 years.

This is where I’m at now. Still not great, GP told me lower body fat makes PE look better. What a liar, I look like I’ve got a right pair of baby tits growing here!

When can I bulk? I must have the slowest metabolism in history!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great log and what a transformation! Doing great, don't knock yourself. You've gone through a lot and carried on and the results are showing! Well done! 💪💯


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great log and what a transformation! Doing great, don't knock yourself. You've gone through a lot and carried on and the results are showing! Well done! 💪💯


Thank you for the comment mate. It’s been tough mainly because I set the goal of 12% BF and it turns out 12% on a 6’4 novice natty lifter doesn’t look too good lol.

What would you recommend in my position now? I’m a fair way above 12% I think, should Keep cutting or could I maybe start a small bulk? Well maybe I would try maintenance first as my metabolism does seem slow. Been 6.5 months of cutting now…


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking at your last photo, you aren't carrying a lot of fat.. It's down to you, but with it being winter now, I 'd go for staying like you are but train and eat for more muscle.

Basically that is all I've ever done, put muscle on but stayed slim, I've never bulked where I'd need to diet to get unwanted weight off. Probably the wrong person to ask, but a lot of guy's in my gym trained like me and still do.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

7.5 months of cutting and I know I’m a pretty
Negative person at the best of times, but I’m gutted with the outcome. Not the fat loss, at least I’ve gotten rid of some of it, but how small I look is mad, even if I am 6’4, natty and only trained for just under 3 years. 

Going to finish the diet tomorrow and then add in calories plus some extra home evening workouts on top of the gym, ready for the next Lockdown we all know is coming! 

Been a road, if the cut had been 2-3 months I’d have said good results - But for 7.5 months it’s a disappointing finish. Even tried adjusting the lighting in a desperate bid to see if they looked better lol! Guess I’ve got to add some size now and try to bulk in shape this time and not balloon to 25% BF like last time! I think I’m about 15% BF here (most might say higher) so I’d like to stay under 20% at all times now and see if I can add in the size and strength. 

Have a good Xmas and New Year all.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DRKE said:


> 7.5 months of cutting and I know I’m a pretty
> Negative person at the best of times, but I’m gutted with the outcome. Not the fat loss, at least I’ve gotten rid of some of it, but how small I look is mad, even if I am 6’4, natty and only trained for just under 3 years.
> 
> Going to finish the diet tomorrow and then add in calories plus some extra home evening workouts on top of the gym, ready for the next Lockdown we all know is coming!
> ...


you have done well , gaining or losing size never easy . Don’t put your self down . You can certainly add size and strength , anyone can do it .hope it all goes well for you but remember , when gaining , less is more . Get your self a solid program and stick to it , I wouldn’t bother with the evening workouts personally . Put all your efforts into the gym sessions for your gaining phase and you won’t need to . What kind of program you going To be running for your mass strength phase ? Going with the push pull legs again ?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DRKE said:


> 7.5 months of cutting and I know I’m a pretty
> Negative person at the best of times, but I’m gutted with the outcome. Not the fat loss, at least I’ve gotten rid of some of it, but how small I look is mad, even if I am 6’4, natty and only trained for just under 3 years.
> 
> Going to finish the diet tomorrow and then add in calories plus some extra home evening workouts on top of the gym, ready for the next Lockdown we all know is coming!
> ...


💪💯 Well done mate, you have trained hard and you are looking great! Keep it up, don't grind yourself down, from your photo's you have done it! Looking good mate!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

gymaddict1986 said:


> you have done well , gaining or losing size never easy . Don’t put your self down . You can certainly add size and strength , anyone can do it .hope it all goes well for you but remember , when gaining , less is more . Get your self a solid program and stick to it , I wouldn’t bother with the evening workouts personally . Put all your efforts into the gym sessions for your gaining phase and you won’t need to . What kind of program you going To be running for your mass strength phase ? Going with the push pull legs again ?


Thanks mate, appreciate the comment. I was thinking of going 5x5 on all compound movements and keeping the 30 second breaks, time under tension exercises in place as they are (maybe dropping weight for form as likely to be more knackered after the compounds). Before I was doing sets of 6-8 on everything but I enjoy the TUT and hitting 4x12 before moving up on isolations. Does this sound good, or would you approach it differently Mate? I’m up for changing it 100%. My main overall goal remains avoiding injury though, being able to go 4 times weekly is definitely better for me than trying to overly push weight and get injured (seriously injury prone me, it’s the age!!) 

Meant to say I saw an ad you put up a couple of months back (swear it was you). If it was I started my training in your home town mate. At the Snap with the worlds smallest car park up by the station. Guy up there taught me the ropes etc. Moved a bit further down to the coast these days.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> 💪💯 Well done mate, you have trained hard and you are looking great! Keep it up, don't grind yourself down, from your photo's you have done it! Looking good mate!


Thank you for the comment buddy. It’s been a long graft, just maybe a couple too many cheat meals in there. No booze for 8 months though. Hope you’re still going well. Been a while since I’ve checked in on your log, I’ll have a look through tomorrow, is a really good log mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

DRKE said:


> Thank you for the comment buddy. It’s been a long graft, just maybe a couple too many cheat meals in there. No booze for 8 months though. Hope you’re still going well. Been a while since I’ve checked in on your log, I’ll have a look through tomorrow, is a really good log mate.


Thanks. Yes I am still going well, won't miss training. I hardly drink booze now, I'm allergic to Lager, that has developed with me. Though I did drink a lot when I went out. Thanks for that, yes have a read of my log. A lot of the information I have added I had written down so just typed it out on here, may help others. Cheers.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

DRKE said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the comment. I was thinking of going 5x5 on all compound movements and keeping the 30 second breaks, time under tension exercises in place as they are (maybe dropping weight for form as likely to be more knackered after the compounds). Before I was doing sets of 6-8 on everything but I enjoy the TUT and hitting 4x12 before moving up on isolations. Does this sound good, or would you approach it differently Mate? I’m up for changing it 100%. My main overall goal remains avoiding injury though, being able to go 4 times weekly is definitely better for me than trying to overly push weight and get injured (seriously injury prone me, it’s the age!!)
> 
> Meant to say I saw an ad you put up a couple of months back (swear it was you). If it was I started my training in your home town mate. At the Snap with the worlds smallest car park up by the station. Guy up there taught me the ropes etc. Moved a bit further down to the coast these days.





DRKE said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the comment. I was thinking of going 5x5 on all compound movements and keeping the 30 second breaks, time under tension exercises in place as they are (maybe dropping weight for form as likely to be more knackered after the compounds). Before I was doing sets of 6-8 on everything but I enjoy the TUT and hitting 4x12 before moving up on isolations. Does this sound good, or would you approach it differently Mate? I’m up for changing it 100%. My main overall goal remains avoiding injury though, being able to go 4 times weekly is definitely better for me than trying to overly push weight and get injured (seriously injury prone me, it’s the age!!)
> 
> Meant to say I saw an ad you put up a couple of months back (swear it was you). If it was I started my training in your home town mate. At the Snap with the worlds smallest car park up by the station. Guy up there taught me the ropes etc. Moved a bit further down to the coast these days.


i would personally stick to 6-10 for large compound movements and 8-12 for small movements for mass and strength personally , I never really saw much from 5x5 but that’s just me and yep that’s right !! Worlds smallest car park lol , I actually walk to the gym and back for this reason , 20 minutes there and back , got some cardio in as well , great gym though.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

So, I got fat again! Dropped down to 88KG and I just really didn’t like it, I’m a fatty natty at heart. Back up to 101KG here. Probably looking to settle back around 105KGish.

Nothing much has changed this year though. Work commitments kept me out of the gym throughout January and February but I’ve been back since March and slowly working back up. Upper body really hasn’t changed, I’m currently looking at a fresh approach to mix things up and get some linear progression going again. 

Lower body I’ve finally started to make some gains weight wise. Having been stuck at 120KG squatting for what has felt like years I’m now squatting 140KG with better form than I was managing at 120! Hoping to push on for 160KG by the end of year. Given my poor history with lower body, adding 40KG in 10 months would be a nice boost. Certainly has me the most motivated at the moment as it’s getting better with every session.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome back and hope you achieve your goal!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Brian Multigym said:


> Welcome back and hope you achieve your goal!


Thank you mate. I think the goal now is going to be don’t stray too far either side of 20% BF. I don’t wanna be in a position where I have to diet again. And use the extra weight to hopefully push some PB lifts. Focus is now 160 squat and I’d like to finally get a 200 deadlift. Back has always been the strength with legs holding me back so maybe if I can get that 160 squat it will open the door to a 200 deadlift. Would like to hit these targets in the next 6 months. I started out powerlifting when I first trained 4 years ago. I’d like to do some of this again but with enough mixture and reps elsewhere to avoid that beer belly look.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sounds like a good plan mate!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

This was a bit of a shock. Lower than expected. I’ll up the Carbs about 100G and the Fats around 30G. Get myself around 3,500 calories a day and I’ll see how that goes. If I gain fat too quickly I’ll pull back. From older journals it’s known I’m robotic when it comes to food. I can eat the same stuff everyday no problems.

CURRENT DIET PLAN
Wheatabix
Protein = 18G
Carbohydrate = 104G
Fats = 3.2G

Babybell x2
Protein = 10G
Carbohydrate = 0G
Fats = 4.8G

Banana 
Protein = 1.1G
Carbohydrate = 23G
Fats = 0.3G

Tuna
Protein = 14.2G
Carbohydrate = 0G
Fats = 3.6G

Greek Yogurt
Protein = 36.5G
Carbohydrate = 26.8G
Fats = 2G

Milk
Protein = 54G
Carbohydrate = 72G
Fats = 27G

Protein Shake
Protein = 48G
Carbohydrate = 4.8G
Fats = 0.6G

Dinner (7 Day Average)
Protein = 40G
Carbohydrate = 92G
Fats = 38G

Almonds
Protein = 10G
Carbohydrate = 9.3G
Fats = 23.9G



Protein - 231.8G
Carbohydrate - 331.9G
Fat - 103.4G (930.6)

Daily Calories: 3,185.4


----------

